# Smoking a Turducken



## tjbennett (Oct 6, 2008)

I have cook a turducken many times in an oven, but this year I am planning on doing it in my sidebox smoker.  Does anyone have experience with smoking a turducken, e.g. smoking time, wood to use, etc.?


----------



## ibsmoking (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, you might go to roll call and introduce yourself, kinda tradition.  Then try this link  http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ight=turducken

I think that should that link will help.  Good Luck.


----------



## 1894 (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to SMF , see ya went premier right off the bat , great investment 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 + 1 on the roll call. Let folks know what smoking devices you are using , exp and all that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You will hear that its temp , not time . Or , get the internal temp to like 165 or so.

Can't wait to hear about the turducken , sounds great


----------



## dan of the highlands (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahh... yes I am ignorant. Can someone tell me what turducken is? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sounds like something I caught on my shoe. Old First Sergeant used to call it "Duck Butter" when we were dodging our way through it on the PT (exercise) field.


----------



## supervman (Oct 7, 2008)

Surely. It's a John Madden favorite. 

It's a boned chicken stuffed into the cavity of a boned duck which in turn is stuffed into the cavity of a partially boned turkey. Turkey is then sewn shut and cooked. 

Last year I invented Drunken Turducken Chili for a special tailgate we had. People couldn't get enough of it. The flavors go well together.


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 7, 2008)

TJ,
I have cooked several (more than 6) in Dutch ovens. I have a massive Maca 22" oven. This year I will try smoking one. My recipe I use says to cook or smoke at 250 for 12 hours or until internal temp reaches 165 degrees. We will see how it goes!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 7, 2008)

is it like a hennway?


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm how is the danger zone issue addressed? I'd think it HAS to be an issue as you have meat stuffed with meat... and quite solid at that. Difficult to get the temps up fast enough to be safe even at 350° I'd think. Do they cure the inside meats? Anyone know?


----------



## bbally (Oct 7, 2008)

Agree with Richtee here, how are you passing the danger zone in less than four hours?  The temperature is to low to bring the internals through the temp zone in the proper amount of time.

I would modify to 300F for four hours or until a temp probe shows you went above 140F then lower if you feel you need the additional time to knock down the connective tissues.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, how do you plan to gauge the internal temp of your turducken?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is what the conservative food ninnies have to say on it.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/FACT_Sheets...ling/index.asp

*Roasting the Turducken and Handling Leftovers
*
For home-prepared turducken, roast immediately after assembly.
Roast the turducken in an oven set no lower than 325 Â°F.
When roasting a purchased USDA-inspected turducken, follow the package directions.
When roasting a purchased frozen turducken without package directions, cook from the frozen state in an oven set no lower than 325 Â°F to a safe minimum internal temperature of 165 Â°F to ensure a safely cooked product.
Use a food thermometer to ensure that all layers of the turducken and stuffing reach a minimum safe internal temperature of 165 Â°F. The thermometer should be placed at the center of the thickest part of the turducken to determine the safe internal temperature.
Slice and serve the cooked turducken within 2 hours after cooking. If it is not intended to be served within 2 hours then slice and cut in smaller portions before putting in the refrigerator to cool fast. A whole cooked turducken may not cool to a safe temperature within the time needed to prevent bacterial growth.
After slicing and serving the turducken, refrigerate any leftovers in a shallow container within 2 hours of cooking. Perishable food should not be left out more than 2 hours at room temperature (1 hour when the temperature is above 90 Â°F).
Use the leftovers within 3 to 4 days after cooking or freeze for longer storage.


----------



## bbally (Oct 7, 2008)

Increasing to 325 F would not hurt.... I just like to see enough btu power to get through that danger zone in the four hours allotted.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Personally, if you know the turducken has been handled correctly, I wouldn't worry much about it.  

The govt doesn recommend anything below 325 for anything.  If you only ran at 300 or even 275 I wouldn't worry about it as long as you got to a "safe" internal temp..........if you went by their guidelines, you would never smoke anything........well other than a hot and fast smoke.

A turducken is a higher risk than a regular chunk of meat since you have meat that was out side pushed to the inside, but as long as you know the meat was properly handled and kept at safe temps, I think the risk is very low..........but it has been a while since I stayed at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

My worry is- poultry is THE most contaminated common commercially available food. I ASSUME it's got bugs to kill... 

http://www.upc-online.org/health/120...erreports.html


----------



## bbally (Oct 7, 2008)

The final temperature is only part of the story.  While that kills the bacteria that are of concern, it does nothing to the poison created during the rapid growth stages known as the danger zone.

The government allows and approves all manner of methods.  My cured and cold smoked salmon method is approved, as is my country ham cure with no heat, my Speck method is approved also with no heat and cold smoke.

The low and slow is a great and safe method, but the heat required needs to be enough to get through that danger zone.

The government is wary of approving temps lower then 325F because most people won't take the time to understand the techniques need to create safe foods at temps lower than that.

I did not stay at a Holiday Inn, but I am a haacp and SafeServe approved trainer.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Agreed

Where do think the line is (maybe this needs to be a separate thread)?

I am just asking out of curiosity.  I am a fan of cooking the birds at a higher temp if for no other reason than I think it gives a better final product......all safety issues a side.  In fact, I think I go a little hotter than most becuase I like my food cooked and not dried.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep.........food safety is important........my whole point was that if you can't hit 325 in the smoker, don't let it stop you............but don't fart around at 220 either.


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

Bada Boom...Bada BING!


----------



## bbally (Oct 7, 2008)

The line is drawn based on density of what is being cooked, and how much heat it takes to get it through the range. So it changes with meat type, meat denisty, and how it was prepped. The need for this knowledge to handle the food is the reason you see 325F as the govt. recommendation. They don't feel many will take the time to monitor it.

I say lets start a thread on it.... I will wait for you to tell me which forum? Or you start it in the forum you feel most will find it and ask questions.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say jsut to start it in the general discussion forum and let the mods move it or sticky it as needed.


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 7, 2008)

To remain semi-on-topic but shift the focus, how many of you have made your own turducken vs. buying them?  I was jus thinking how it might tasted if bothe the chicken and the duck were wrapped in bacon before being stuffed.  Sorry, but I am a tocinohiliac and am ALWAYS thiking about bacon.

Mark


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never done one, but I did do a Turkey, Chicken, Cornish game hen.  Only because I'm not a fan of duck.  In retrospect, I think you need the duck to add moisture to the internals.  I also used bacon instead of sausage.  The bacon added a nice flavor but gets rubbery when not exposed to fire.  I may try one this year just to say I can.


----------



## solar (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of duck either, but I've never had a turducken but would like to try one sometime.


no, it weighs more than a hen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My uncle got me on that one more than 35 years ago.


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 8, 2008)

Like I said in the first post, I have cooked all my Turducken's in my massive 22" Dutch oven. The turducken's I have done I have completely assembled from scratch. I have not cooked a turducken in a smoker as directed in the recipe I use because I like the results the Dutch oven gives me. A very moist bird all the way through with lots of terrific juices for gravy. A smoker would dry out the bird and the juices would need to be caught in a pan under the turducken for basting and gravy. 

I do cook in the Dutch oven at between 300 and 325 for 4 to 6 hours. the beauty of the Dutch oven is it cooks and bakes like a pressure cooker because of its tight fitting lid and the pressure it takes to push steam out of the D.o. I get the skin crispy by putting all the coals on the lid to brown the skin and crisp it up a bit. The low pressure effect of the lid of a D.o. is a great advantage to cooking in a D.o. I usually end up with an internal temp of 170 and let it rest for 35 to 45 minutes and serve after the resting time. 


This is the picture of one of the finished turduckens in the 22" Dutch oven.


----------



## supervman (Oct 8, 2008)

Dang! that thing must weigh a TON! 
Very cool DO.


----------



## printerman (Dec 22, 2012)

I did a "dry run" in early November in anticipation for Thanksgiving. I didn't use a true Turducken. I substituted a pork tenderloin for the chicken. I layered the inside of the turkey with peppered bacon, then stuffing, then the duck, then more stuffing, then the pork loin. While I could have gone for even more stuff inside it (that was part of the learning curve) I didn't. It was a little flattened, but looked pretty much like a raw turkey.

After that, the biggest problem was keeping the temperature up in my smoker. Before putting it in, I browned the bird in a conventional oven a little. This produced about 8 ounces of drippings in 30 minutes. (I had used 2 pounds of thick bacon, plus the duck, plus sausage in the stuffing. Transfering the roast to the smoker, it stayed in for six hours, because the temp went down once. After 3-1/2 hours I covered it with foil to stop coloring the bird. At this point, it looked EXACTLY like turkeys I had done previously in the smoker, so I was happy.

After taking it out I allowed it to rest for almost an hour. I ve heard that the way to carve was to go lengthwise, but photos of this look to me like autopsies, so I made a lateral cut at mid-bird. It was beautifully layered. Did I mention that I drained over 16 ounces off it--probably more. Ducks are fat.

RESULTS:  Pre-cooking, I had a 24 pound Turkey, a 7 pound duck, a 2 pound pork tenderloin, 2 pounds of bacon and stuffing weighing (?).Around 36 pounds raw weight. I had brined the meats, so these are minimum weights. Final product looked the same (unshrunken--really beautiful). 

I had 8 guests, and there was very, very little left. Most of the people there didn't ever eat white meat turkey, but this time they did and couldn't get enough. One of the guys complained of "meat sweats". I attribute the surprising results to the duck and bacon basting from the center. The Duck pretty much disappeared as a distinct portion, but was a major contributor of flavor. Everyone thought it was a condiment. The bacon had been peppered from Sam's Club (I haven't been able to find any more since. They just don't carry it.) and it contributed a delightful peppery flavor to the entire roast.

Two of the guests tacked "whole slices". These were just over 1/2" slices that overlapped the edges of the plate all the way round. They looked truly disgusting.

I'm doing another one for Christmas (it's Saturday as I write), and I'm hoping that my first one wasn't "beginner's luck".

Mike Morgan, Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## printerman (Dec 22, 2012)

I did a "dry run" in early November in anticipation for Thanksgiving. I didn't use a true Turducken. I substituted a pork tenderloin for the chicken. I layered the inside of the turkey with peppered bacon, then stuffing, then the duck, then more stuffing, then the pork loin. While I could have gone for even more stuff inside it (that was part of the learning curve) I didn't. It was a little flattened, but looked pretty much like a raw turkey.

After that, the biggest problem was keeping the temperature up in my smoker. Before putting it in, I browned the bird in a conventional oven a little. This produced about 8 ounces of drippings in 30 minutes. (I had used 2 pounds of thick bacon, plus the duck, plus sausage in the stuffing. Transfering the roast to the smoker, it stayed in for six hours, because the temp went down once. After 3-1/2 hours I covered it with foil to stop coloring the bird. At this point, it looked EXACTLY like turkeys I had done previously in the smoker, so I was happy.

After taking it out I allowed it to rest for almost an hour. I ve heard that the way to carve was to go lengthwise, but photos of this look to me like autopsies, so I made a lateral cut at mid-bird. It was beautifully layered. Did I mention that I drained over 16 ounces off it--probably more. Ducks are fat.

RESULTS:  Pre-cooking, I had a 24 pound Turkey, a 7 pound duck, a 2 pound pork tenderloin, 2 pounds of bacon and stuffing weighing (?).Around 36 pounds raw weight. I had brined the meats, so these are minimum weights. Final product looked the same (unshrunken--really beautiful). 

I had 8 guests, and there was very, very little left. Most of the people there didn't ever eat white meat turkey, but this time they did and couldn't get enough. One of the guys complained of "meat sweats". I attribute the surprising results to the duck and bacon basting from the center. The Duck pretty much disappeared as a distinct portion, but was a major contributor of flavor. Everyone thought it was a condiment. The bacon had been peppered from Sam's Club (I haven't been able to find any more since. They just don't carry it.) and it contributed a delightful peppery flavor to the entire roast.

Two of the guests tacked "whole slices". These were just over 1/2" slices that overlapped the edges of the plate all the way round. They looked truly disgusting.

I'm doing another one for Christmas (it's Saturday as I write), and I'm hoping that my first one wasn't "beginner's luck".

Mike Morgan, Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## tennisrogue (Dec 18, 2013)

Actually, in Paula Deen's Turducken recipe, under chef's notes, it says 'if you smoke, cook at 225 for 5 hours...until internal temp is 155 and external is 165'. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/turducken-recipe/index.html#!

I found this thread because I am planning a smoked turducken in my electric barrel smoker (I know already, this is just until I buy my house and can build a good one, haters can save their tirades).  I am not certain what temp I achieve in there but it is high, I use a wireless digital thermometer so I will be able to verify internal and external temperatures.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 18, 2013)

Send Q-view . . .


----------



## smokinginal (Dec 23, 2013)

Success based on your posts collectively!
We took a 16 pound turducken prepared by Heberts in Lafayette, LA. We injected it thou roughly with creole butter marinade, and let that sit overnight. Started smoking in the morning, kept the smoker at a steady 250. We put the bird in a baking pan to keep the fat drippings off the fire, and drained the drippings regularly, using them for basting and gravy. At between 5.5 and 6 hours, the internal temp reached 155. I removed it from the smoker and let it rest in the oven at 170 for an hour. The suspense peaked at dinner time, when we began cutting, and the meat was just falling apart. The meat was delicious, tender, and topped off a great meal. It was a great experience!













image.jpg



__ smokinginal
__ Dec 23, 2013


----------



## ken66 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have cooked about a dozen turduckens in my oven that my lovely wife has prepared. We do it low and slow, we have about 30# of meat that we cook at 225 for about 18 hrs. It is the best. I was thinkin about smokin one.


----------



## travelbilly (Nov 25, 2015)

i'm thinking of smoking one too. because I'm not sure if I can ever get nice edible skin in a smoker (i havn't been able to yet) I'm thinkn of finishing it in a deep fryer. Thoughts? opinions? conserns?? Many thanx


----------

